# Larval stages of Honey bees



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice picture their Eyeshooter.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, Mike! It was nice of the bees to strike such a nice pose. They are very well trained...

John


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

Thats the best pictures i have seen so far. See new eggs in there too. larva and them capping it off. Great training picture! Kudos!


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you, Clinton! That's very kind.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Doesn't seeing that in your hives just make you happy? I love it!


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

only thing that could make that piture better if young bee emerging from cell


----------

